# Sky camping in the mountains of China !



## Paco Dennis (Aug 22, 2021)

Posted by
u/snehafernandez







What a view


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2021)

Gotta  be kidding !


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 22, 2021)

Not  for those that  have to get up at night    to go potty.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2021)

I have to go potty just looking at this..


----------



## Tom 86 (Aug 22, 2021)

How do they get out there?  No place to make whooppee.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Yikes! 

I know you say it's _not your_ own personal post, @Paco Dennis 
But I think I might see *you*, on one of those! 

And btw, just in case it _is you;_
I just want to let you know that my schedule is very, very busy, and as much as I would like to either visit you there,
or go with you and your friends, on the next camping trip excursion you have planned,
I simply cannot get the time free.  So Sorry!  But, Have a great time.

Send us postcards and e-mails from there, please!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

_Who is taking that photo?_


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

" _Please toss some suntan lotion over here!" _

Oops! I think I see an extra large predator bird, soaring toward us!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 23, 2021)

Kaila said:


> _Who is taking that photo?_


"Gauwd only knows."  I don't know if they are real or photo shopped, or the other 1200 million things you can obfuscate the "real' these daze. 

I don't like heights...but have gotten use to them. I use to top 100 ft. trees, and walk on my Dad's bridge beams they were constructing over the Sacramento River. Planes don't bother me. But I am an Earth sign Sun and Moon. I love the forest and the earth. Don't swim hardly at all, hated surfing..water skiing...and hate looking down from "heights."


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

Oops, you dropped that container of suntan lotion!


----------

